# Dog does not want to eat food



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Let me start by saying that my dog is pretty darn healthy other than his current anal gland infection which is being treated.

He has always been the type of dog who is a bit gluttonous and will eat anything. 

In May of 2012, I switched him from kibble to raw. He needed no coaxing and took to it wonderfully right away. In the last few weeks, no matter what protein source, he will eat a few bites then leave his food and circle it as if he's afraid of it, then will not touch it unless I dump a can of tuna or salmon in it.

Now I have been paying a ridiculous amount for the pre-packaged raw that is delivered to my home and have found nothing about the company or food that causes alarm ( I feed Darwin's Raw Dog Food).

According to my vet, he is in great shape (but could gain a few lbs.) and overall a healthy dog. His energy and drive have not changed. I am wondering if I should be concerned, or consider going back to a different kibble? This dog has never, and I mean never refused anything edible...

He wants to eat anything else but his food.

Anyone else ever have this happen, or dare go from raw back to kibble?

Thought, opinions, experiences appreciated!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Quit dumping the tuna on it. He's got you figured out.;-) 
Just pick it up if he doesn't eat after 5 mins. A couple of days of this and he'll eat again.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

I thought about that approach...the ol' "if you hungry you'll eat what I give you."

It's just very out of the norm for him....usually I could serve poo on a plate and he'd gulp it down! Lol


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

You said he could gain weight. Has he lost any weight?
I recently found out my older dog has EPI. His pancreas doesn't produce digestive enzymes anymore and he was basically starving to death no matter how much I fed him. He was down to 66 lb from 80 before it was finally tracked down. 
If it wasn't for Connie I'd be in deep $#!+ because my vet took so long to figure this out. After 40+ yrs with the same vet I'm switching.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

That's the first thing I checked when I noticed him looking a bit "ribby" and it was fine....I think he is ideal for his activity level....he is go go go. I really think just switching to raw made him leaner...he is still 80-81lbs.

Good tip though, lots of people would not know that info.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> I am wondering if I should be concerned, or consider going back to a different kibble? This dog has never, and I mean never refused anything edible...
> 
> He wants to eat anything else but his food.
> 
> ...


Your concerns are probably justified based off what you wrote above. Also, this has never happened to me but I did go back to kibble a number of years ago. The reasons why I did aren't relevant to this thread however.

I could probably list a dozen or more things that may have caused this but it would likely result in wasteful speculation. Have you considered starting over from scratch and build up from there? Maybe start with ground turkey, chicken, or beef and see what happens. Heck, it might be bone or tooth related, which was my first thought. 

What is this gland issue he's dealing with? Salivary? Or something else? I stopped feeding lamb neck bones after dealing with a lacerated salivary gland.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Did you ever put his medication in with his food? I went through this with Khira--antibiotics with food. Pretty soon she wouldn't eat any type of raw or cooked food and she is one of the most food obsessed dogs I've owned. I had to go back to kibble to even get her to eat at all. Now she still won't eat raw poultry.

T


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> That's the first thing I checked when I noticed him looking a bit "ribby" and it was fine....I think he is ideal for his activity level....he is go go go. I really think just switching to raw made him leaner...he is still 80-81lbs.
> 
> Good tip though, lots of people would not know that info.


Sally. It may sound backwards, but if he isn't eating, don't feed him for a day.

Each day after, 10 minutes and then pull the food. If he eats one kibble in the ten minutes, don't put it back down for 24 hours. If he doesn't, offer the food again. The goal is to get him to eat and sustain life on your terms. That is eating it all at feeding. Sounds like he is trying to control his own weight, since there is no significant weight loss or lack of engery. 

Your other choice is to free feed and just let him eat when ready. Sounds like he is maintaining his weight well on his own. 

Bob is right in my opinion. the dog is on to you. Operant conditioning you because you feel bad about him "circling his bowl circling it as if he's afraid of it." This caused you to put wet food on it and as mentioned in another thread, he has had one trial learning.

Just out of curiousity, if you put down tuna first, does he eat it all right away??


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

The gland issue is his anal glands. Both were infected, now just trying to clear up the left one. Been on cipro for almost 7 weeks...next follow up I am demanding something stronger if it is not clear.

The food I have been giving allows me to rotate beef, chicken, turkey, and duck. The bones are ground in there down to kibble sized chunks. It been a few weeks since he ate anything with the whole bone it tact such as a chicken quarter.

I checked his teeth and see no signs of a puncture or chipped tooth, and he still will nail a tug or sleeve with a great white grip so I am at a blank of what the problem is, unless he just suddenly decided to get picky. But again, very unlike this dog.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Dave, yes he will eat anything willingly except the raw. It is hard to free feed a raw diet with him inside while I'm at work....I can't have raw meat hidden in my couch! Lol. I agree that dogs do what you are suggesting, and I do know he has tried to condition me before...and when I caught on I turned the tables. This just seems different...

T.....I can't believe you mentioned the antibiotics! It started after his first couple of weeks of me putting them in the food. I stopped doing that and he does seem to act as if there are meds in it. Strange correlation, but I noticed with the raw food, the pills get slimy and I'm sure taste awful. Hhhmmmmmm....


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Dave, yes he will eat anything willingly except the raw. It is hard to free feed a raw diet with him inside while I'm at work....I can't have raw meat hidden in my couch! Lol. I agree that dogs do what you are suggesting, and I do know he has tried to condition me before...and when I caught on I turned the tables. This just seems different...
> 
> T.....I can't believe you mentioned the antibiotics! It started after his first couple of weeks of me putting them in the food. I stopped doing that and he does seem to act as if there are meds in it. Strange correlation, but I noticed with the raw food, the pills get slimy and I'm sure taste awful. Hhhmmmmmm....


OK. Eating is not the problem Eating raw is. Do like bob and I suggested. 10 min. pull it for 24 hours. If you want him to eat raw, stick to it, religiously. 

Don't let him "make you feel bad". Be insulted by it in fact. He is training you to perform tricks for him.

I don't think underlying concern for his well being while you go about feeding him is bad, but letting him demand how things (in any facet of his life) will be is usually doing the dog a disservice.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Dave, yes he will eat anything willingly except the raw. It is hard to free feed a raw diet with him inside while I'm at work....I can't have raw meat hidden in my couch! Lol. I agree that dogs do what you are suggesting, and I do know he has tried to condition me before...and when I caught on I turned the tables. This just seems different...
> 
> T.....I can't believe you mentioned the antibiotics! It started after his first couple of weeks of me putting them in the food. I stopped doing that and he does seem to act as if there are meds in it. Strange correlation, but I noticed with the raw food, the pills get slimy and I'm sure taste awful. Hhhmmmmmm....


Sounds just like Khira. I don't know if its bad tastes or somehow they felt sick afterward. I can always put all sorts of supplements and even yukky herbs in Khira's food and she doesn't care. Doxycycline and the Floriquinolone stuff started the food aversion. The trouble is, every time she would turn it down with one food, I'd try another and she got to the point where she wouldn't eat any of it. I know over time with the Doxycyline, it starts to make them feel sick--even the hycalate form which they have more tolerance for. As for the infection, did they do a culture/sensitivity?

T


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Dave Colborn said:


> OK. Eating is not the problem Eating raw is. Do like bob and I suggested. 10 min. pull it for 24 hours. If you want him to eat raw, stick to it, religiously.
> 
> Don't let him "make you feel bad". Be insulted by it in fact. He is training you to perform tricks for him.
> 
> I don't think underlying concern for his well being while you go about feeding him is bad, but letting him demand how things (in any facet of his life) will be is usually doing the dog a disservice.


I will try that and just put it up if he doesn't eat. I am insulted based on how much the dang food is costing me! 

He isn't a demanding or dominant personality with me, but I would not doubt he could be sneaky about teaching me tricks...darn smart dog

I have never gone through doctoring up dog food in my house because they didn't like what was in the bowl.....when it's on the floor- he eats, period. I will take yours and Bob's advice for a bit and see if he stops this.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Sounds just like Khira. I don't know if its bad tastes or somehow they felt sick afterward. I can always put all sorts of supplements and even yukky herbs in Khira's food and she doesn't care. Doxycycline and the Floriquinolone stuff started the food aversion. The trouble is, every time she would turn it down with one food, I'd try another and she got to the point where she wouldn't eat any of it. I know over time with the Doxycyline, it starts to make them feel sick--even the hycalate form which they have more tolerance for. As for the infection, did they do a culture/sensitivity?
> 
> T


This actually sounds exactly like Bobs JRT that found a rabbit under a bush and looked under that bush the rest of his life for the rabbit. Sallies dog really, REALLY likes tuna, why is this so hard to understand that the dog gets to pick what it values in life.

I like guns and cars and dogs, I'll read books about all three. Put a catalog in front of me with appliances in it, I am not going to get excited unless I need an appliance. 

put me in a prison without anything to read but the appliance magazine, and I'll devour it.

Get it??


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> I will try that and just put it up if he doesn't eat. I am insulted based on how much the dang food is costing me!
> 
> He isn't a demanding or dominant personality with me, but I would not doubt he could be sneaky about teaching me tricks...darn smart dog
> 
> I have never gone through doctoring up dog food in my house because they didn't like what was in the bowl.....when it's on the floor- he eats, period. I will take yours and Bob's advice for a bit and see if he stops this.


Good luck Sally. I have a hard time sometimes doing right by my dog and letting feelings get in my way of what I know to be right. You want the best for them, and sometimes it's hard. 

At the back of your mind keep thinking bob and I are wrong and looking for other indicators in your dog while you try this for a while. Hopefully we are right. But you noticing a problem early is your dogs best defense against anything.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Sounds just like Khira. I don't know if its bad tastes or somehow they felt sick afterward. I can always put all sorts of supplements and even yukky herbs in Khira's food and she doesn't care. Doxycycline and the Floriquinolone stuff started the food aversion. The trouble is, every time she would turn it down with one food, I'd try another and she got to the point where she wouldn't eat any of it. I know over time with the Doxycyline, it starts to make them feel sick--even the hycalate form which they have more tolerance for. As for the infection, did they do a culture/sensitivity?
> 
> T


That does seem like what is going on here since it all started after cipro. 

Three years ago I had both dogs with a mystery illness that caused them to be on cipro and flagyl for months and had no problems....but then again I was not feeding raw yet.

The glands were not cultured or no sensitivity tests. The vet says they take a long time to clear up and the key to healing is to keep them empty. He mentioned culturing next time if there is any sign of blood left. I am not real happy with his explanation of why this happens....and his stool was much more firm after switching to raw.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

The dog seems to really like anything but his designer dog food! 

Thanks for the advice, and I have to pay attention to the little things. I have for some reason been a crap magnet with dog luck so yes, sometime the fact that I really love the dog can cloud my "pack leader" abilities.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> T.....I can't believe you mentioned the antibiotics! It started after his first couple of weeks of me putting them in the food. I stopped doing that and he does seem to act as if there are meds in it. Strange correlation, but I noticed with the raw food, the pills get slimy and I'm sure taste awful. Hhhmmmmmm....


Along with antibiotics, Tramadol produced the same response in one of my dogs. I gave it a different way and stopped putting it in the food. "Problem" fixed.

That not feeding thing works very well, providing there isn't something medically wrong with the dog. Guess, how I found out about the lacerated gland? Not eating. I looked at the teeth, roof and floor of the mouth but never thought to look way back underneath the tongue.

Sounds to me like you have your answer. :grin:


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Well I haven't gotten under his tongue yet, but may have to.

I hope it is just the association of meds with food. I have stopped putting the pills in the food and give them before feeding in a piece of cheese or hot dog....

Gonna keep watching and just try taking away if he won't eat.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Now she still won't eat raw poultry.
> 
> T


I'm curious about something. If you did what Dave and Bob suggested, do you think she'd eventually eat it? I mean, I guess I am wondering if she won't eat poultry because you permit her to not do so? The only time (there were two actually) I've had high food drive dogs go off food were both due to medical issues. The first was lymphoma and the second was the lacerated salivary glad. Well, one more, a male with a bitch in heat. He bloated mid way through her heat and we lost him.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Well I haven't gotten under his tongue yet, but may have to.
> 
> I hope it is just the association of meds with food. I have stopped putting the pills in the food and give them before feeding in a piece of cheese or hot dog....
> 
> Gonna keep watching and just try taking away if he won't eat.


 
Wait until he stops eating the hot dogs. The trouble was, I believe the less she ate, the sicker she felt. Personally, it wouldn't bother me to give him the tuna with the food if that's what is best for him to have to see him through the treatment process. Just try weaning off the amount of turn added as you give the meds in something else. Also, I'm assuming you're doing the probiotics and such.

T


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> I hope it is just the association of meds with food. I have stopped putting the pills in the food and give them before feeding in a piece of cheese or hot dog....
> 
> Gonna keep watching and just try taking away if he won't eat.


Given the additional information that you offered I'd be willing to bet that's the problem. Chances are he is associating his regular meals, which had something terrible tasting in it at one time with a yuck factor. I'd guess you probably never gave the meds with the tuna which is why he's accepting of it. The good news if that's all this is, it's easy to resolve.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Let hope so! I appreciate the feedback. Funny how when you write things out they become obvious.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Sally - just a thought - idk who your vet is, but I've seen several dogs that actually had anal fistulas - which is an autoimmune problem - that were misdiagnosed as infected anal glands for a long time. Your dog is a GSD, right? I think something like 60% of cases are in GSDs. if your dog doesn't clear up after this round of abx, something else is going on. at the least, I'd culture it. look up pictures of anal fistulas and see whether that looks like what is going on with your dog. if it does, and it's not getting better on the second round of abx, mention it to your vet. If he sounds like he is completely unfamiliar with them, you might want to get a second opinion. I'm in Augusta too and I know I've seen dogs that were misdiagnosed by two diff local vets that just weren't familiar with the problem


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"I can't believe you mentioned the antibiotics! It started after his first couple of weeks of me putting them in the food. I stopped doing that and he does seem to act as if there are meds in it. Strange correlation, but I noticed with the raw food, the pills get slimy and I'm sure taste awful. Hhhmmmmmm...."_

I just want to say, Don't Ever Put Bad-Tasting Meds In The Food Bowl!

:lol:

If a horrible-tasting med like tramadol, or many antibiotics, is going to taint a food, you don't want it to be the dog's daily stuff. You want it to be one small unimportant thing, and even then you wrap it well and follow that bit with another quick bit from your hand so the dog is quickly swallowing to make room for the next bite, and not tasting, licking, chewing.

If this is what it is, you may fix it fastest by giving one choice bite of the food that he can explore and test and eat, then two bites, etc. (I assume you buried that pill like a time bomb in the middle of his food, so a bowl of that food is now untrustworthy.)

I really don't blame him. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

PS

I screwed up yogurt once for one of my dogs with a nasty-tasting med, seeing that it had partly dissolved in the spoonful of yogurt but still lazily giving it to the dog anyway.

That dog left the kitchen for weeks when I just took the yogurt container out of the fridge!

It was totally my fault. I had taken that pill myself before and it tastes like poison if you don't get it right down.


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

In the past year i have lost two dog who both were eating well and then started going off their food. Luther was impacted from eating green bamboo, nothing showed on X-rays, we thought it might be Pancreatic, ran a course of treatment and as soon as we fed him everything came back up minutes later. Surgery found the blockage, but it was too late. He never recovered and two weeks after surgery i put him down.
I lost his sister Gladys on monday. She'd lost interest in food, throwing up, loose stools if she did manage to eat. Go skinnier and skinnier and monday we took her for an X-ray. Big mass on either her liver or spleen. I had her put down.
In both cases neither dog was in pain, acted sickly until the very end. Both simply looked at their food like they wanted it but it turned their stomachs. You might want to do and X-ray just to rule out a mass or blockage. It's not 100% put it's better then wondering.
Hope nothing of this sort if wrong with your dog. My wishes for his speedy return to normal.
Karen


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Karen M Wood said:


> In the past year i have lost two dog who both were eating well and then started going off their food. Luther was impacted from eating green bamboo, nothing showed on X-rays, we thought it might be Pancreatic, ran a course of treatment and as soon as we fed him everything came back up minutes later. Surgery found the blockage, but it was too late. He never recovered and two weeks after surgery i put him down.
> I lost his sister Gladys on monday. She'd lost interest in food, throwing up, loose stools if she did manage to eat. Go skinnier and skinnier and monday we took her for an X-ray. Big mass on either her liver or spleen. I had her put down.
> In both cases neither dog was in pain, acted sickly until the very end. Both simply looked at their food like they wanted it but it turned their stomachs. You might want to do and X-ray just to rule out a mass or blockage. It's not 100% put it's better then wondering.
> Hope nothing of this sort if wrong with your dog. My wishes for his speedy return to normal.
> Karen


Absolutely, Karen. The one thing pointing away from what you say is that it's only one kind of food this dog won't eat, and it's the food that had bad-tasting meds in it. I think I saw something about normal log stools, too.

But if that's not quite the case, or if I'm misunderstanding it, then what you say would be my first step:* vet*.

I'd want a fecal done, and the dog palpated, and then depending on what came out of those two, bloodwork and/or x-rays and/or whatever the vet recommends based on findings. (I'm not a health professional; all JMO.)

The two dogs I lost to cancer both first presented with loss of appetite.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Amber- that was the first the very first thing I made the vet rule out and he has felt with fistulas before and he saw no evidence....I have seen them and that is a horrible condition. I am absolutely going to keep an eye on that. I am not above taking a flashlight to his rear daily to keep looking. I usually use Dr. G in Hephzibah, but this time I had to go to Grovetown because it was an rush in before I left town....but one vet here almost killed both of my dogs years ago so I will trust no one else for now.

Karen- that is so awful and I am sorry that happened to you. Makes me want to MRI him! If he were not eating anything I would definitely have tests done, but I really thing he just got a few too many bitter bites and it turned him off to his normal food.

Connie- lesson learned. I started just sitting the pills on top and he are them up no problem. It was I e night he missed one and it got mushy in the bowl and I'm pretty sure that did it. I have been sticking them in cheese or a hot dog chunk followed by more cheese, but he is no dummy. Tonight I am going to give the meds an hour or so before his night feeding and see if that makes a difference. 
And yes, his stools are good and will eat anything other than his food after I give medicine. I will let you know if giving the pills separately from dinner tricks him. 

Thanks again for the feedback...


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

I once had a horse that just loved molasses. I used it in association with some meds once. The horse never touched molasses again.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

I traumatized him....meat will never be the same.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> I traumatized him....meat will never be the same.


:lol:

With Leo, I even fixed the yogurt thing .... despite the fact that when the pill melted in the yogurt on his tongue (what was I THINKING? I mean, yogurt isn't exactly a wrap-up-the-pill food), he opened his mouth wide and lolled out his tongue and let everything in his mouth, spit included, roll out .... he looked like he had ipecac in his mouth. :lol:

But it took a while: I gave him tiny amounts that he could fully examine and sniff and walk around it first. LOL 

He cautiously ate the tiny amount and gradually worked back up to larger amounts.

Now I wrap pills with peanut butter and also get a second little blob ready; I pop the first one in, and follow it right away with the second one so the first pill-filled one goes right down instead of being tasted. (My dogs are always on high alert to clear the way for a second bite of treat if they see one coming.)


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Peanut butter worked beautifully tonight!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Peanut butter worked beautifully tonight!


 
and did he eat his food today?


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

When i had boxers they had all sorts of health problems and we trained them from puppies to tolerate us opening their mouth and sticking a pill in the back of their throats followed by a cookie. They were so good about it that when i got a new puppy she would sit next to the older dogs and wait her turn to get a finger in the throat and then a cookie. Never had any problems with her taking pills ever and i could also remove any thing i wanted from her throat, like when she grabbed a turkey leg bone. Just reached in and grabbed it. Then gave her a treat for letting me take it from her.
If you dog is not inclined to bite the hand that pokes it you might just train the poke and cookie.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Karen M Wood said:


> When i had boxers they had all sorts of health problems and we trained them from puppies to tolerate us opening their mouth and sticking a pill in the back of their throats followed by a cookie. They were so good about it that when i got a new puppy she would sit next to the older dogs and wait her turn to get a finger in the throat and then a cookie. Never had any problems with her taking pills ever and i could also remove any thing i wanted from her throat, like when she grabbed a turkey leg bone. Just reached in and grabbed it. Then gave her a treat for letting me take it from her.
> If you dog is not inclined to bite the hand that pokes it you might just train the poke and cookie.


I'm a huge proponent of "procedures training," and all my dogs tolerate hand in face, eyes, ears, paws, etc. I use HV food rewards and a lot of time to train this.

Poke and cookie sounds like a great thing to train.

All of this can make life so much simpler, for us, the dog, and the vet.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I can stick anything down my dogs' throats as well, but since mine will eat ANYTHING didn't think much of it. Will never taint the meals again.

T


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> I can stick anything down my dogs' throats as well, but since mine will eat ANYTHING didn't think much of it. Will never taint the meals again.
> 
> T



That's always been my method no matter if it's pills or liquids. 
Now he's getting enzyme powder due to EIP. Those have to be sprinkled on his food and let set for half an hour but he doesn't seem to notice that at all.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> That's always been my method no matter if it's pills or liquids.
> Now he's getting enzyme powder due to EIP. Those have to be sprinkled on his food and let set for half an hour but he doesn't seem to notice that at all.


 
If he did notice the powder and didn't eat, he'd be hungry enough the next time to enjoy it...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave Colborn said:


> If he did notice the powder and didn't eat, he'd be hungry enough the next time to enjoy it...


I think so too.

It takes a really vile taste to scare my dogs -- any of them, since they are all pigs -- off their food.

I'm pretty sure rancid/rotten/disgusting/moldy are all flavor enhancers to them. :lol:


Antibiotics and tramadol might be their only food turn-offs.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Well he is eating fine now. 

After deep thought, it had to be the pills just soured up one too many meals. I gave the pills at a different time than a feeding (can take with or without food).

Also, since I was hiding the pills in the food pile, I flatten it out in the bowl a bit and voila! 

I can also just shove them down his throat, but PB is more pleasant for us both. Yay- my piggy is back.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent! It sounds like he's back on track! 

Speaking of vile
A hunting friend of mine had a JRT that started killing her free range chickens. She decided to go old school with the dog and tied a dead chicken around the dog's neck. By the third, hot summer day the dog was prancing around like it was queen of the barn yard that got dosed with Channel #5.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Dave Colborn said:


> If he did notice the powder and didn't eat, he'd be hungry enough the next time to enjoy it...


I gave that a lot of though simply because the dog had gone off his food a couple of times. In nine years he's never done that. That fact that no matter how much I gave him in a regular meal he was starving to death.
Now he's on raw (with the enzime powder well mixed in) with the food and has averaged a lb a week gain
since I started this.
With deep gratitude to Connie!;-)


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Pancreatic enzymes were a God send for my uncles old boxer...have him a long healthy life after finding out that was the issue...

Bob- that JRT would like Chanel #5 much better


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:razz: :razz:   

Nevr clamed two bee a gud spelar. ;-):grin:


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

I didn't even notice the spelling...just had to point out that Chanel anything is pretty classy....for those who can afford it!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> I didn't even notice the spelling...just had to point out that Chanel anything is pretty classy....for those who can afford it!



If I can't spell it I sure ain't gonna be able to buy it. :lol::lol:


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Lol! Not many of us normal people can buy it- but my dog is cooler than Chanel


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Lol! Not many of us normal people can buy it- but my dog is cooler than Chanel



You betchum! Now I have to convince my wife dogs smells better. She wont ride in my car without a coat over her head. 
I think it's lots better then when I was herding sheep with the older dog.  :lol::lol:


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Bob Scott said:


> You betchum! Now I have to convince my wife dogs smells better. She wont ride in my car without a coat over her head.
> I think it's lots better then when I was herding sheep with the older dog.  :lol::lol:


Lol! I wonder if she is just trying to protect her self from all the dog hair that flies around! Funny visual!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Well he is eating fine now.
> 
> After deep thought, it had to be the pills just soured up one too many meals. I gave the pills at a different time than a feeding (can take with or without food).
> 
> ...


You did good.


I don't cater to the dogs' tastes. (Heck, I didn't cater to my kids' tastes either.) No dumping tuna on the food, for example. :lol:


But it's different, for me, when the dog has been suddenly bushwhacked by a vile chemical-capsule melted in the 
middle. :lol:



Good call on Nicole's part. She also called it on the two worst-tasting melting-est drugs --- that should not go into the dog's regular food. :-&


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Lol! I wonder if she is just trying to protect her self from all the dog hair that flies around! Funny visual!



8-[ I've learned to change the cabin filter a couple of times a year now. The first time I did it it looked like a dead possum in there. 8-[


----------



## farmlycanine (12 mo ago)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Let me start by saying that my dog is pretty darn healthy other than his current anal gland infection which is being treated.
> 
> He has always been the type of dog who is a bit gluttonous and will eat anything.
> 
> ...


Did you ever give him medication with his food? Some dogs have these problems. By the way I live in Canada and these days my dog is not ready to eat any kind of fresh food or gently cooked dog food. I tried many Toronto based dog food companies.


----------



## Llandry Sttein (12 mo ago)

Then, I think you should take your dog to a vet who may help you understand why your dog is not ready to eat the food. Sometimes dogs go off their food because of changes in their environment, stress, an adverse reaction to drugs, and nausea.


----------



## farmlycanine (12 mo ago)

I'm wondering why he don't eat raw poultry.


----------

